

Two Weeks of Avoiding Cash - crjHome
http://www.conrjac.me/two-weeks-in/

======
iamphilrae
Tip for the lemonade- in the supermarket, rather than the fridge, go to the
aisle with the giant bottles of coke on it. There you can pick up the same
lemonade from the fridge, but twice as much volume for 30p. My favourite is
fizzy flavoured water.

